

A* Pathfinding - megaman22
http://www.richardssoftware.net/2014/01/pathfinding-iii-putting-it-all-together.html

======
jevinskie
Very cool! Engine development is fun - I liked programming the 3D hardware on
the Nintendo DS using the raw hardware register interface. Thinking back, it
was a lot of BS hoops to jump to! I should look into using C# and DX to
maintain my sanity.

